# Choke and load combos



## Trutalk3 (Dec 26, 2012)

Lets hear about some lethal chokes and turkey load combos!! Shot size , range, name brands tell me what you like!


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 27, 2012)

Rem 870 12ga. SuperMag
PureGold choke .670
3.5" Hevi-13 #5x6x7 Magnum Blend or Hevi-13 #6
My combo will kill at 50 yards but 30 (give or take) yards is ideal.

http://www.turkeyandturkeyhunting.c...eed-to-kill-turkeys?et_mid=596091&rid=2216255


----------



## dukslayer10 (Dec 27, 2012)

jebs headhunter choke tubes in my browning 3.5 pump turkey gun shooting 3.5 heavyshot is putting 274 pellets in a 10 inch circle and 496 pellets in a 20 inch circle at 40 yards . got word from the nwtf still target championships that heavyshot changed the turkey loads for 12 ga for next year and they were way off from previous year . in 2011 most teams were putting 29 to 32 pellets in the required 3 in circle at 40 yards . this year the teams averaged 19 to 22 pellets . the 20 ga heavy shot loads were the same as previous year and were out shooting the 12 ga all weekend . the 20 ga were avg 25 to 28 pellets in the 3 in circle. i will definitely repattern my gun before season and if they shoot worse ill swap to win hd .


----------



## spydermon (Dec 27, 2012)

them things getting worse every year bud.  i hate it as bad as anybody too.  i hear the lot #s are there any more either to keep us from looking through them picking the ones that shoot well.  sucks to pay that much for them and the numbers get lower each year.  almost justifies loading tss now


----------



## chefrific (Dec 28, 2012)

Benelli Supernova 12ga  26" 
Kick's Gobblin'Thunder .660 choke
3" #5's Winchester Extended Range 
Will destroy a coke can size target out to 40-50 yards.
Avian X decoys and Zinks "wicked lady" diaphragm call.  Sometimes use a Tom Teasers "butt naked hen".  
This combo has always proven lethal to me.


----------



## Mark K (Dec 28, 2012)

Benelli SBEII 12ga 26"
Primos Jellyhead .660
3.5 #7 Hevi13
Don't hunt paper, but have killed turkey's anywhere from 3 yards, with total decapitation, out to 60 yards. (Didn't realize it was that far until after the fact).


----------



## cpowel10 (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm not a huge turkey hunter, but usually kill 3 birds on our farm every year with this setup. Cheap, effective and I'm not worried about beating it to death. The furthest I've killed one is 45 yards. That's the farthest shot I've taken so far. 

12ga 870, all black synthetic, tru glo gobble dot rifle sights
Tru glo gobble stopper choke
Winchester supreme 3" #6s


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 28, 2012)

So, reports are straight Hevi-13 loads are not performing as well now? I imagine that does not apply to their Magnum Blend loads...at least I hope so. Maybe I should do some more patterning.


----------



## boothy (Dec 28, 2012)

Browning gold
Jellyhead .670
3" win Ext. Range #6

I just got a new supernova for Christmas and will be setting it up this spring.  Already picked up a jellyhead and ssx to try in it.  Going to try win XR and hevi 13 and possibly pick up some fed heavyweights.


----------



## chefrific (Dec 28, 2012)

*Don't use jellyhead with supernova!*



boothy said:


> Browning gold
> Jellyhead .670
> 3" win Ext. Range #6
> 
> I just got a new supernova for Christmas and will be setting it up this spring.  Already picked up a jellyhead and ssx to try in it.  Going to try win XR and hevi 13 and possibly pick up some fed heavyweights.



BEWARE using the jellyhead in your supernova! 

I had a terrible experience. I used Win XR 3.5" 6's and it would swell the jellyhead tube and it would not come out.  Sent my barrel to Primos, who in turn sent it to trulock.  They removed it, called it a "fluke", and sent me a new tube.  Tried it again, and the same issue.   Trulock makes the jellyhead for primos and even George Trulock was dumbfounded at why this was occuring.  I've switched to Kick's Gobblin Thunder and never had a problem and it patterns better too.
Just my 2 cents...


----------



## erniesp (Dec 28, 2012)

Gun Docc 12ga single shot
Indian Creek Choke
Nitro Company Hevi-shot 4x5x7

This set up will flat put them down.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 30, 2012)

Best chokes in the world all made in ga..
Sumtoy
Jebs
Kicks/CNC
Trulock
...keep the buys local and keep money local


----------



## Killdee (Dec 30, 2012)

20 gauge 870
Sumtoy special
#9 pixie


----------



## kmartin112888 (Dec 30, 2012)

sbe2 Turkey choke i think it's .660 with Winchester extended range #5


----------



## spydermon (Dec 31, 2012)

Killdee said:


> 20 gauge 870
> Sumtoy special
> #9 pixie



Got any pattern pics or numbers yet?


----------



## Bushwhacker (Dec 31, 2012)

NEF 10 ga
Jellyhead .690
Nitro Economy Load (what a laugh) 3 ozs of 4x5x7
370 hits on 8-1/2 x 11 paper at 30 yards

NEF 12 ga
Factory choke .665
Hevi 13 20ozs #6
250 hits on 8-1/2 x 11 paper at 30 yards


----------



## Killdee (Dec 31, 2012)

spydermon said:


> Got any pattern pics or numbers yet?


 
I sent 2 shells to william to check it after he got the FF2 mounted and choked and he said it was 1 of them special shotguns. It was late last spring so I'll have to round up a pic and exact numbers. 2-3/4 #9s 1-5/8 Hals recipe,was in the high 300s at just under 40 yards when I shot it, William was getting that at a measured 40.I had polished the barrel myself prior to sending it to him.


----------



## spydermon (Dec 31, 2012)

Yea thats not gonna be a typical count i dont expect, but none the less a great shooting gun


----------



## Killdee (Jan 1, 2013)

Heres the threads where William posted the first and second tests if your interested.His post starts at #13 on the first thread.
http://www.gobblernation.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2061
http://www.gobblernation.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=2041


----------



## spydermon (Jan 1, 2013)

Awesome.   Tell me more bout the bottom land camo..u dipping it or taping?  Want my gun done too


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 1, 2013)

870 20 ga with federal HW 7's through a Remington x full turkey choke. Its deadly.


----------



## Killdee (Jan 1, 2013)

spydermon said:


> Awesome.   Tell me more bout the bottom land camo..u dipping it or taping?  Want my gun done too



Well I first tried the mossyoak graphic wrap, it was to difficult to get a good clean look on that sureshot stock,so after much research I modified a Mossy oak camo version stock kit to fit the 20 gauge and splater painted over the od green duracoat. If you want bottom land, dipping is probably the best route, if you have a traditional stock the wrap would be a good choice and cheaper.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Jan 1, 2013)

Remington 870 12 gauge, Shur Shot stocks, 21" barrel, Lohman Ventilator choke
Hevi-Shot 3" Magnum Blends 2 oz 5x6x7's
Bushnell Trophy 1.5-4.5x32 with turkey reticle

I didn't have access to a 40 yard range when I changed loads, but I got 300+ in a 10" circle at 30 twice.  That was good enough.  With my old 1.75 ounce Hevi-shot 6's, I was getting 200+ at 40.  Three shots and 3 dead turkeys later, I have no intention of changing anything about my setup anytime soon.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2013)

*This..*



mauser64 said:


> 870 20 ga with federal HW 7's through a Remington x full turkey choke. Its deadly.



And Rem 11-87 same shell and choke.


----------



## ridgestalker (Jan 1, 2013)

870 12ga pure gold 670 choke tube shooting hevi mag blend 3'' 2oz 5,6,7.870 20ga primos tightwad 570 shooting fed heavy weight 3'' 1 1/2 oz 7's.


----------



## camodano (Jan 3, 2013)

what is the best load for a winchester model 1200 that doesn't take a choke


----------



## HD28 (Jan 4, 2013)

Remington 870 Magnum 12 ga.
Truglo Gobbler Stopper choke.
3" Winchester Supreme #5's.
Hi-Viz fiber optic front sight with mid bead.
Nothing exotic, but kills turkeys from 5 to 48 yds.


----------

